# Reading dos disks



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have several disks from 1993-1998. They are an accounting of our company books. They say unknown application. I downloaded dosbox to open them, but before I did that I tried to read them in notebook. How can I change it back to unknown and read these on my XP? I do not want to try anything without help because we need these and our accountant is no longer alive. Only one copy. Thank you


----------



## Doctor_Myers (Jul 12, 2013)

If I understand your question correctly all you should have to do is right click the file, choose open with, and browse to the location of dosbox.exe (ie. c:\programs files\dosbox).
Let me know if this doesn't work or if I misunderstood your question.


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

I did this. I need to mount it first. I tried several different ways including mount c:\backup.001\ but it always said either directory does not exist or when I typed this it said; this makes the directory d:\dosprogs act as the C: drive inside dosbox. The directory has to exist. The disk is labeled 'full back up entire c: drive 1993. In properties it said unknown application and I changed it to notebook and I may need to change it back, which I am trying to remember how to do that. Thank you for your help. I will try what ever you tell me.
When I go to disk a it only gives me the option to open it, all of the folders on the disk are empty except the one 'cpbackup.001'. I do not know if that helps.


----------



## Doctor_Myers (Jul 12, 2013)

I went ahead and downloaded dosbox as i've never used it. 
If i had to guess your using a command like "mount c:\ c:\backup.001\" change this to "mount c: c:\backup.001"
This will make our backup.001 folder on your computer the c:\ on the dos emulator. Now we can drop any files into the backup.001 folder on your computer and in the dosbox type "c:" then "dir" this will show us the files and we can run them.
My only concern is that the backup on your floppy disk is a single file that you can't simply browse in dos. 

But try the steps above and let me know where we stand after that.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Post the names of those files on those disks so we can work out what software was used.

Be careful NOT to write to or UPDATE them in any way.

Ignore Doctor_Myers for now as his suggestion will get you nowhere until we know what the software was.


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

CPBACKUP.001 A:\. 1,422 KB. 001 File
There are 4 blanks A:\. 0 KB File
BACKUP. A:\
BEFORE A:\
CENTRAL A:\
DISKETTE  A:\
DISKETTE A:\
DISKETTE A:\
IT IS A A:\
NORMAL A:\
NOT A A:\
POINT A:\
REFORMAT.IT A:\ 0 KB IT File 
STANDARD.DOS A:\ 0 KB DOS File
THIS IS A:\
USING AS.A A:\ 0 KB A File
They all have the A:\ under the folder. This is how it is listed when I searched for it. I tried another disk from 1996 earlier labeled payroll, but no results, except the first time I put it in it showed up but then when I tried to open it again it said was not formatted. I did not change anything, i do not know what happened. I should not have changed the first one in properties from unknown application to notebook. I had thought I could change it back but I obviously i do not know how. I do not want to erase them, really need them all. Dosbox really seems to talk about games and these are accounting disks. I am trying to remember if they are Lotus 1-2-3 or not. You will know. I have about 15-20 disks that I can search if that will help. I need to open and copy all. Thank you so much.


There are spaces but on my iPad when I sent the message the spaces were eliminated.


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

The diskettes are the 3.5. ,2.0 MB IBM PS/2* compatible systems using DOS 3.3 and higher and most other 3.5" DS HD drive systems. I did not know if this would help. They are dated from 1993-1998 on one set. Then the other is 2000-2003. Before 93 the accounting is on paper. Thank you again.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try this! http://www.bscsoftwares.com/products-mainmenu-29/easy-cp-backup.html
I haven't downloaded it or anything, so I cannot say much about it.


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

I read this. It will backup my a drives and then I will be able to open and read them? I will try this later. I did see where you can type in cmd in run and that should open up dos files on old disks. Last year I took apart an old compaq and gave it away, before I knew I would need to do this. Thank you


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

The files above are on one diskette.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No what is was hinting at was that that program MAY be able to read the files on that diskette.


----------



## wood24 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry I have not responded, my driver failed on my XP so really looking for an old PC now.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DOSBOX is a DOS emulator which can be use for most DOS things... most people use it for old games though.

The *mount* command would not work if you don't have the folder created in Windows XP. Did you fix this part?

Also it seems you have the files but not the actual software. Let me know if you need help with DOSBOX and I will see what I can do. If we can figure out the extensions we may be able to salvage this.


----------

